# لكل من يعرف عن صدمات السيارات



## اوبريشن (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بدون مقدمات حاب ادخل بالموضوع 
صار لي فترة وانا افكر بمشروع لصناعة صدمات السيارات الامامية والخلفيه كذالك بعض القطع البلاستيكيه الموجوده بالسيارات 
سؤالي :


مما تصنع الصدمات هل من البلاستيك او الفايبر ؟
ماهي المواد المستخدمه اذا كانت من البلاستيك ؟
ماهي المكائن المستخدمه لتشكيل القوالب ؟ 

أرجوا من لدية خبرة او ملم بهذه الصناعه ان يزودني بالمعلومات وله مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد فتحى حماده (21 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم للغايه الرجاء من الاخوه الاهتمام و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بعض السيارات الامريكية تستخدم الفيبر واما باقي السيارات فتستعمل البلاستيك والذي قد يكون بولي اثيلين او بولي بروبلين او خليط منهما .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بعض السيارات الامريكية تستخدم الفيبر واما باقي السيارات فتستعمل البلاستيك والذي قد يكون بولي اثيلين او بولي بروبلين او خليط منهما .
وبالتوفيق


----------

